
ConvertKit raises $1.8m from large group of angel investors - kareemm
https://medium.com/@ConvertKit/email-marketing-startup-convertkit-raises-1-8m-from-large-group-of-angel-investors-751b86092e77#.cbemwmlcb
======
CarolineW
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12057038)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12056641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12056641)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12051068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12051068)

